# 13' Beach casting



## Webmaster (Jun 13, 2005)

Just wanted to make a comment on the AFAW 13’ Beach.
I cast with Tommy north of ramp 34 for a while this last trip and he suggested that I try the AFAW 13’ Beach ( my go-to rod is the Inferno ). I put my reel on the Beach and schezammmm !!!! I was casting farther than I had ever cast before. I’ve put a heck of a lot of practice in for a while now trying to seriously improve technique / distance and a new Beach will be mine in the very near future. During this casting session, I was just lobbing, not slapping it; I can’t wait to get used to the rod and see what it will really do.
The Beach is a whole lot easier to load and transfers seriously more power than the Inferno; at least for me. Anyone wish to buy two used but in absolutely perfect condition Infernos ?????
Roy


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

can u tell me where i can find and how much $$ this rod is that you are talking about i would like to check it out. 

thanks


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

try this
http://www.owgmail.org/#
charlie


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

got my Beach out this past weekend for the first time... all I can say is WOW... this thing almost cast's itself... the Lami's and Loomis now are on the back seat... unless I take out a newbie, the OMCP will never see the light of day again... think I'll get a hold of my builder and have him put another one together for me...


----------

